# a little off topic but still flying related



## cpl-cam (1 May 2005)

Hi,
Way back in the day my grandfather made his own air plane and the registration was CF-DEA but he sold it a long time ago. I was wondering, is there a website where I could type in the registration and see who he sold it to is and where it currently is?


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (1 May 2005)

http://www.tc.gc.ca/aviation/activepages/ccarcs/en/current_e.asp#quick?x_lang=e

Looks like it was a Pietenpol Aircamper, neat!

Planes


----------



## cpl-cam (6 May 2005)

I_Drive_Planes said:
			
		

> http://www.tc.gc.ca/aviation/activepages/ccarcs/en/current_e.asp#quick?x_lang=e
> 
> Looks like it was a Pietenpol Aircamper, neat!
> 
> Planes


Yup, that's the plane. Thanks alot


----------

